# WTS: WRI Fusion



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

WRI Fusion 12'6", 30" butt, trigger seat, black over gold wraps, Fuji SiC guides and tip. Rod built by Clyde Roberts and is in excellent shape. They don't make em anymore, grab it while you can!

No shipping, tip is too long. Rod is located in central VA, about halfway between Richmond and Charlottesville. Will deliver/meet within an hour of here.

$475 delivered/meet
$450 picked up.

Thanks.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

This is a "Fusion" not a Fusion Mag correct??


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Correct, an original Fusion. No Mag.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

$450 delivered, $400 picked up.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

$400 delivered, $375 picked up.


----------



## Coleruppe (Sep 6, 2016)

Interested in any trades


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

What do you have?


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

Interested in this, have offshore stuff + more to trade.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

No need for any offshore tackle. I actually may keep it. What else do you have?


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

Adam said:


> No need for any offshore tackle. I actually may keep it. What else do you have?


off the top of my head: tiralejo XXH 12' conventional, OTI tuna sniper w/ lethal 100, mojo bass with citica 200E...i'll have to look to see what else i have in the stable.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

That's ok, I'm just going to keep the rod for now. Thanks for the interest.


----------

